# Looking for a Lawyer in Sevilla to start a biz



## Mick-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi All, It's me again, looking for a lawyer in Sevilla. In my last trip I met one, and he seemed very professional and keen to represent me. He was supposed to come back to me with a cost for his services. But I haven't heard from him in a month. Not sure what's going on with that! So I think I better at least locate another lawyer and get a quote from them for the services that I need.

If any one knows of a good lawyer please let me know. I need to get the ball rolling and start things in Spain before I loose steam.

regards.Mick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant help you with a lawyer in Sevilla, but I know that a lot of lawyers and professionals in my area have August off work - well thats what mine told me on 31st July as he danced out of his office with his bucket and spade!

Jo


----------



## Tootsie (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeh I was just about to say the same. I work quite closely with people in Spain and they are all off for August. 

Toots x


----------



## Mick-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a suspicion that might be the case. But then I thought there's no way that He would leave without telling me that it'll be at least a month before I hear from him again.
If that's things are done in Spain, then count me in (-: I'd love to be so chilled out about business. 
Mick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mick-1 said:


> If that's things are done in Spain, then count me in (-: I'd love to be so chilled out about business.
> Mick



Yeah, well it aint so good if your lawyer is the only one to have your landlords phone number and your air cons broken!!!!

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Mick-1 said:


> I thought there's no way that He would leave without telling me that it'll be at least a month before I hear from him again.


You're new to Spain then  - Here's a good one - How about a Swimming Pool spares business that shuts in August!.


----------



## Mick-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I think at least for our own mental health, it's better to leave the expectation of things to happen when they're supposed to happen, at the border.


----------

